# Java Application Server in einem ungesunden Zustand



## masterjj (4. Okt 2007)

Hallo :lol: ,

Ich suche nach Szenarien, die einen Server in einen ungesunden Zustand bringen können. Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen?

Ein mögliches Szenario könnte vielleicht sein, wenn man hängende Threads hat, d.h ein Thread A wartet auf einen Wert von Thread B, und dieser auf einen Wert von Thread A. Also ein möglicher Deadlock, fallen euch vielleicht noch andere Szenarien ein???


Nur her damit, würde mir sehr viel weiterhelfen.


LG, janni


----------



## M.L. (5. Okt 2007)

Noch ein paar Ideen:
-inkonsistentes Datenmodell
-zuviele Zugriffe pro Zeiteinheit (DOS - Attacke)
-zuwenig Resourcen (Speicher,..)


----------



## Guest (5. Okt 2007)

M.L. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch ein paar Ideen:
> -inkonsistentes Datenmodell
> -zuviele Zugriffe pro Zeiteinheit (DOS - Attacke)
> -zuwenig Resourcen (Speicher,..)



Super das hilft mir schon etwas weiter. Was ist genau mit inkonsistentes Datenmodell gemeint? das gehört doch eher in den Bereich Datenbanken zu Transaktionen. Könnte mir das allerdings auch bei Threads vorstellen, dass ein Thread auf ein noch nicht fertig konstruiertes Objekt eines anderen Threads zugreift.


----------



## M.L. (5. Okt 2007)

Mit inkonsistentem Datenmodell ist ein nicht normalisiertes gemeint. Stichwort: 1., 2. und 3. Normalform

Es ist übrigens nicht gerade höflich im Entwickler Forum unter entwickler-forum.de dieselbe Frage völlig unreflektiert zu stellen ;-)


----------



## Guest (5. Okt 2007)

M.L. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit inkonsistentem Datenmodell ist ein nicht normalisiertes gemeint. Stichwort: 1., 2. und 3. Normalform
> 
> Es ist übrigens nicht gerade höflich im Entwickler Forum unter entwickler-forum.de dieselbe Frage völlig unreflektiert zu stellen ;-)



 Ich wusste ja nicht, wo ich eine Antwort bekomme  deswegen nach dem Streu-prinzip gearbeitet  

Danke dir sher für die ANtworten!


----------

